# Starting an IRC Dragonstar game.



## nameless (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi all, I'm thinking of starting up a Dragonstar game over IRC. It'd probably be a weeknight (Tuesday or Thursday that's best for me) in PST. I'm looking for 4-6 players for this one, ideally.

For some background, I'm into more of a darkly heroic game. I don't pull punches and I expect my players to fight dirty sometimes. This will be my first time running a game in Dragonstar, but not my first time in D20. I'm pretty open as far as party motivations/uniqueness goes, we're all here to have a good time. If you're interested, reply here or toss me an email at namelessone@cox.net . Thanks in advance

-nameless


----------



## nameless (Nov 15, 2002)

I've got one player so far... so I'm wondering if this isn't a popular setting or somesuch. If you're at all interested, just drop me a message.


----------



## nameless (Nov 16, 2002)

I'm under advisement to tell a little more about the game, so here it goes.

I'm not basing my game on any particular influence, but the new show Firefly will play a role simply because it's so similar. At the start of the campaign, each player will be a member of the crew of an NPC owned ship (in some fashion, at least). The captain does odd jobs; smuggling, mercenary work, shipping, basically whatever pays the bills. From there, the direction of the game is more open. I'm still fleshing out everything, but I have some villains in mind

I prefer DMing characters who are self-motivated, because that works better in my world-oriented style of gaming. Self-motivation tends to be good aligned parties, but there are always exceptions. That said, I don't mind an evil character or two, but mass-murderers are right out. 

I'm not gonna require anyone to own the book, but it's easier if there are more copies floating around. If you have any other questions/suggestions, feel free to ask.

-nameless


----------



## Kamard (Nov 16, 2002)

I'm interested.  Let me cobble together a character and get back to you.... but I would definately need to know what time we're looking at, especially on PST, as I am EST.


----------



## Zephyrus (Nov 17, 2002)

*still undecided*

I'm still undecided what exactly I wanna play but I've got several idea's i'll mulling over. I'm fairly sure that I wanna play a soul mech though. I realy like the idea and wanna give it a try.

current idea's include a Fighter or a Fighter/Rogue or just a Rogue and going the route of a M-66 unit (ref anime: Black Magic M66)

another idea oddly enough was for a bard.

or the olde standby Mechinist.


----------



## nameless (Nov 17, 2002)

The exact time will be maybe 6:30-7:00 EST Tuesdays, unless I get some real night owls. So you can count on that until further notice.


----------



## Lexan (Nov 17, 2002)

Would you be interested in a newbie playing? I can make that time every Tuesday no problem (except for the Tues. right before thanksgiving - I'll be in Montgomery enlisting Air Force).

I played when I was younger, but have forgotten everything, and am interested in getting back into roleplaying. I'm very dedicated, but will need someone to hold my hand through the first couple of sessions, and when somethign unfamiliar arises.

If your interested just reply to this topic and I'll catch it.


----------



## Pyske (Nov 17, 2002)

nameless said:
			
		

> *The exact time will be maybe 6:30-7:00 EST Tuesdays, unless I get some real night owls. So you can count on that until further notice. *




This time slot will work pretty well for me, if you're interested in having me join.  I'm CST, so running at 5:30 my time should give me just enough time to get home and ready to play assuming I leave work at a reasonable hour.

Any idea how late you plan to run?

What are the details on point buy and character creation?

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## nameless (Nov 18, 2002)

Characters will be created using either 30-point buy, or 4d6 drop lowest x 6. 30 points will probably give you a much better stat block than 4d6, but I know how some (stubborn) people just need to roll. As far as classes go, anything goes (I'll even consider OA classes). For races, any standard race, plus I'll allow drow and half-dragons with gradual gaining of abilities and gradual ECL addition. Start at level 1.

Let's see, what else... Use maximum starting funds. The captain of your ship will have weapons for use on missions, so concentrate on other necessities. For character background, anything goes, just fill it up with plot hooks. You can use poetic license when making up people and places withing tie galaxy.

That should cover it. I also forgot to put this in my original post: I'm on AIM as WritteninWater and ICQ as #38428291.


----------



## Lexan (Nov 18, 2002)

nameless, would you mind if I joined in? As I said, I'm a newbie and would need a general rundown of what I need to do to begin with. I catch on quick though.

If I hinder the party or the flow of the game in anyways, I'll step out no problem.

Is there background info I can read to help in my character creation? Can you give me a brief overview of teh character creation process? Thanks.


----------



## nameless (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't mind having you at all Lexan. It'll be kind of refreshing playing with someone who doesn't have the Monster Manual memorized. Rather than give you an overview, I'd much rather walk you through the character creation process. If you are available monday afternoon/evening (I'm off work at 4:30 PST), then I'll walk you through it. IRC is probably the best medium, I've got the channel #nameless registered on chat.psionics.net for this purpose. There won't be a game this week anyways, so I'll be available tuesday failing the monday plan.

Oh, and I'll probably be running 3 hour sessions generally, for those of you with early bedtimes *grin*.


----------



## Lexan (Nov 18, 2002)

Great!

I'll idle in that channel and if you see me just get my attention. I'm available anytime except 3-6 EST. Look forward to participating.


----------

